# Phrag Mary Bess



## TDT (Jul 19, 2014)

Wonderful flowering this year! I took the photos, and I'm not as skilled as my daughter! But they record the plant's activities....

This photo was taken in May just as it was starting to flower - I was amazed at the branching!






Here it is July 5, going crazy.










And this photo was taken this morning.










Thanks.


----------



## Denver (Jul 19, 2014)

That's spectacular!


----------



## Justin (Jul 19, 2014)

holy smoke that is awesome! on such a small plant too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 19, 2014)

You are growing it beautifully!


----------



## abax (Jul 20, 2014)

I assume you mean crazy beautiful, don't you? ;>)


----------



## Silvan (Jul 20, 2014)

That's a pretty amazing plant you got there! Congrats on it's culture too! :clap:
what is the pink one in the background on the second picture?


----------



## Clark (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm not in it for the leaves either.
Where did you get this?


----------



## monocotman (Jul 20, 2014)

Fantastic plant!
David


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 20, 2014)

that is great,do not see this this one any more


----------



## TDT (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Clark, I purchased the plant in 2009 from Paramount Orchids when they were based in Calgary, Alberta; they have since moved their operation to BC.

According to the tag this Mary Bess was made with Phrag besseae 'Fire Engine".

Silvan, the pink flower is on Phrag Schroderae. It now has a second flower open.


----------



## Silvan (Jul 20, 2014)

TDT said:


> Silvan, the pink flower is on Phrag Schroderae. It now has a second flower open.



I thought it might have been a Schroderae, but we never know.  Thanks.


----------



## eaborne (Jul 20, 2014)

Fantastic clone!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2014)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 21, 2014)

TDT said:


> Thanks everyone. Clark, I purchased the plant in 2009 from Paramount Orchids when they were based in Calgary, Alberta; they have since moved their operation to BC.
> 
> According to the tag this Mary Bess was made with Phrag besseae 'Fire Engine".
> 
> Silvan, the pink flower is on Phrag Schroderae. It now has a second flower open.



This plant was made from a friend of mine in Ont. The besseae used is one of the old OZ plants


----------



## Lmpgs (Jul 21, 2014)

What a beauty! So vigorous and healthy!!


----------



## eteson (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow! This is a spectacular clone. Very well grown also!


----------



## TDT (Jul 21, 2014)

phrag guy said:


> This plant was made from a friend of mine in Ont. The besseae used is one of the old OZ plants



That's great to know! Thanks!
And thanks to everyone for their kind words, much appreciated.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 22, 2014)

What beauty Tracey. It looks like you are growing it in a semi-hydro state but without the stones. Is that correct?


----------



## TDT (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes, that's right Rick. I repotted into this style of pot last year and the plant seems to like it. I water with rainwater every day to keep the level up to the holes and I do try to flush with copious amounts of fresh rainwater every couple of weeks, although sometimes it doesn't happen that often. The mix is bark, charcoal, and clay pellets.


----------



## Clark (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks Tracey and Russell.

Tracey, that's a great plant.


----------

